# Best substrate for Crystal Red Shrimp



## disvegas (Aug 16, 2008)

I am planning to set up a 20g tank strictly for crystal red shrimp and would like to get some advice on what the best substrate for the shrimp. Many thanks.


divegas,


----------



## Dwarfpufferfish (May 29, 2004)

depends on your water....

But for most water, its aquasoil amazonia


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

I would agree on the ADA Amazonia soil. Its water buffering effects are ideal for CRS.


----------



## disvegas (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for your input. Are aquasoil and ADA Amazonia soil the same thing with just different name? Where can I get it?


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

disvegas said:


> Thanks for your input. Are aquasoil and ADA Amazonia soil the same thing with just different name? Where can I get it?


Aquasoil and ADA Amazonia are the same thing. I provided you with the link on Arizona Inverts forum.


----------



## rickylbc (Jun 6, 2008)

http://www.adana-usa.com/


----------



## disvegas (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks all.


disvegas,


----------



## rickylbc (Jun 6, 2008)

Anytime.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm also planning a 20g (long) for crystal shrimp tank. Was planning to use the aquasoil, but am not sure how much it can buffer.

My tap water has a PH of 8-8.2, 21dKH, 28dGH. Would the aquasoil, along with using a tap and RODI water mixture, be able to drop the parameters to ideal crystal red levels?

I have never used aquasoil, any information or experiences anyone has with it would be greatly appreciated ^^)b


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

It has for me.... my tap comes out at around 8.0 and the PH in my 20L is around 6.5-6.8

So far the cycle will be four weeks this Monday. And the damn ammonia is still high even though I do 25% - 40% WCs every day to every other days. 

I do 50/50 RODI / tap


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Scipio said:


> It has for me.... my tap comes out at around 8.0 and the PH in my 20L is around 6.5-6.8
> 
> So for the cycle will be four weeks this Monday. And the damn ammonia is still high even though I do 25% - 40% WCs every day to every other days.
> 
> I do 50/50 RODI / tap


Great info, thanks!

Did you go with Amazonia I or II? Finding conflicting information on which one has a greater effect on water parameters.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2008)

I went with Amazonia 1, I have read that Amazonia 2 lowers the PH better but it is softer and will degrade much faster then Amazonia 1. Many have stated that Amazonia 2 is not as messing in the initail set up as with Amazonia 1. 

But the owner of the shop where I bought my Amazonia 1 told my to use a spray bottle to get the soil damp after it has been placed in the tank. I then used a the same bag and placed it over the damp soil and filled it up with water. I had no problem at all with cloudy or messy water


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

After spending hours scouring the internet for information on the differences between I and II, I also went with I. I'll have to keep that trick in mind when I setup my two tanks, sounds like it worked well for you.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Scipio said:


> I went with Amazonia 1, I have read that Amazonia 2 lowers the PH better but it is softer and will degrade much faster then Amazonia 1. Many have stated that Amazonia 2 is not as messing in the initail set up as with Amazonia 1.
> 
> But the owner of the shop where I bought my Amazonia 1 told my to use a spray bottle to get the soil damp after it has ben placed in the tank. I then used a the same bag and placed it over the damp soil and filled it up with water. I had no problem at all with cloudy or messing water





Seiryoku said:


> After spending hours scouring the internet for information on the differences between I and II, I also went with I. I'll have to keep that trick in mind when I setup my two tanks, sounds like it worked well for you.


Fill the tank so that the water is at the level of the substrate. Then just put a big dinner plate down on the substrate and fill the tank up. Go with the ShrimpNow 10-14 day ADA AS cycle technique and you're good to go.

Google if you don't know what that is.


----------



## dxiong5 (Sep 28, 2008)

After it has been wet, try to keep it wet/moist or it will break down. I also went with AS I, though I do not remember the complete reasons. Keep us posted on your tank progress.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

epicfish said:


> Fill the tank so that the water is at the level of the substrate. Then just put a big dinner plate down on the substrate and fill the tank up.


Just like sand in a SW tank 

Didn't come across the ShrimpNow technique while researching. I'll look it up after I get back from the hardware store...you wouldn't believe how hard it is to find 2" pvc fittings around here...



dxiong5 said:


> After it has been wet, try to keep it wet/moist or it will break down. I also went with AS I, though I do not remember the complete reasons. Keep us posted on your tank progress.


Will do and will do 

>_> Had to look it up, was driving me nuts.

Day 0 - add in Adasoil and water
Day 1 - change near 100% water
Day 1.5 - change near 100% water
Day 2 - change near 100% water
Day 2.5 - change near 100% water
Day 2.5 - add in water that was used to wash a matured filter wool and sponge
Day 4 - start to see ammonia goes down and nitrate raising
Day 6 - ammonia at 0.25ppm and nitrate 20ppm did a water near 100% water change, parameter just after WC: ammonia is very near 0, nitrite 0 and nitrate is less than 5ppm
Day 7 - ammonia is very very close to 0, I introduce my CRS.
Day 8 - ammonia is 0.
Day 11- ammonia is 0, nitrate is 5ppm.









Sounds easy enough. Was planning to use mostly RODI water for the CRS tank, but I don't think I can make it that fast! Will have to use more tap while cycling and do some RODI water changes afterward.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php?t=565


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Just finished reading it and editing my previous post! Was to slow


----------



## feiyang (Jan 25, 2008)

Fastest Cycle time with ADA Amoniza Aquasoil for me. 

Recently just cycle a new tank with ADAsoil within 1 week, ammonia was very near 0. After 11 days, nitrate was 5ppm.

What I did was:
Day 0 - add in Adasoil and water
Day 1 - change near 100% water
Day 1.5 - change near 100% water
Day 2 - change near 100% water
Day 2.5 - change near 100% water
Day 2.5 - add in water that was used to wash a matured filter wool and sponge
Day 4 - start to see ammonia goes down and nitrate raising
Day 6 - ammonia at 0.25ppm and nitrate 20ppm did a water near 100% water change, parameter just after WC: ammonia is very near 0, nitrite 0 and nitrate is less than 5ppm
Day 7 - ammonia is very very close to 0, I introduce my CRS.
Day 8 - ammonia is 0.
Day 11- ammonia is 0, nitrate is 5ppm. 

I used de-chlorinated water to prevent the beneficial bacteria from being killed. 



--- I think he also washes out lots of good stuff in aquasoil... if you are not in a hurry, give it a month to have bacterias settled and plant to grow with so many nutritions in water..


----------

